# My Method of Memorization for Noobs like me.



## Guitaroooman (May 22, 2007)

*Introduction*
This is my method of how I memorize the cycles for when I solve blindfolded. It's pretty much the same as the usual numbers, but with a few minor modifications that simplify and make it much easier to re-call the numbers.

For example, this is a sample number string that Macky used on his website.

*(1 2 5)(3 8 9 6 11 7)(4 12 10)*

As you can see it's just one long string of numbers, which can be very hard to memorize just straight the way it is. Here is the same string, but in the way I memorize it.
*
I (2 5)
III (8 9)(6 11) (7)
IV (12 10)
*
*The Pairs Method*
As you can see, I simply break down all cycles into their starting point, in my case represented by a roman numeral, and then I have the other two numbers of the cycle in parenthesis, or as a pair. I then memorize that pair. In the case of parities, I just memorize that one number by itself. For me it is much easier to memorize these pairs than the regular long string of numbers. Though the above is how I have the numbers I then break it down further into mnemonic devices, so the final result is something like the following.
*
I (quarter) - a quarter is 25 cents.
III (I ate nine apples) - pretty much self explanatory.
(Devil's eleven) - The Devil's number 666, and then eleven like Ocean's Eleven.
(Un)lucky number 7 - because it's a parity.
IV (A dozen pairs of hands) - A dozen is 12, and then two hands is ten fingers.
*
So if you noticed, I take the pair and then make up an object or action or person to remember it. I also then associate it with the roman numerals letter so that I can remember where the cycle begins. I find recalling these much easier than the numbers by themselves.

*Example mnemonics for number pairs.**
(18) Legal status, in the US you are no longer a minor at the age of 18.
(57) Five-Seven, a gun from counter-strike.
(14) You're the only ONE FOUR me.
(76) 76 Station, a gas station chain in the U.S.
(64) Nintendo 64, 'nuff said.
(49) 49ers, a popular American football team.
(23) Micheal Jordan's jersey number.
(98) 1998, can be used for anything starting with a 9.
(69) Uhhh...sexual innuendo....
(7) Lucky number/Football TD with extra point.
(12) A Dozen (eggs).
(63) Comedy Central. This is the number for the Comedy Central channel where I live, you can do the same as well with any channels from TV, this is a majority of what I use.
*
You get the drift, you can get really creative with it, so don't think that anything is too ridiculous to be a good mnemonic. And when you get really good, you can take you mnemonics, put them in order, and then make a story out of it.

Hope this was useful!

-Franklin


----------



## Me (May 23, 2007)

I tried this way for awhile and what i eventaully changed to was Letters. 
you just transfer the # to letters 1=A etc.

So when memorizing the pairs you can sometimes get words or memorize nonsense,
or what i changed it to was using words for the pairs.

*[AE] => aeon, [BL] => black*
and my favorite but never occurs *[AJ] => Applejack*
whats better sometimes is if you make verbs and so forth so that you memorize sentences. 

anyway thats my look on memorization it works for me.


----------



## cmhardw (May 23, 2007)

This is a very good method. Also notice it easily extends into an image system if you simply prepare exactly what you memorize for every pair of numbers/letters rather than come up with it on the fly.

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memorizing.html

I would recommend to stick with this method, but try to write down or somehow memorize every mnemonic that you use that you really like or that really just sticks with you. Eventually you will have a mneumonic prepared for every possible combination you could see on a 3x3x3 cube (hint: there are only 132 possible) which will *drastically* improve your memorization and recall speed.

Just my $0.02
Chris


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 23, 2007)

Do you think this would work for Pochmann?


----------



## cmhardw (May 23, 2007)

> * Do you think this would work for Pochmann?*



Yeah it does. I use a Pochmann variant using freestyle commutators rather than 2 cycles and I group in pairs during memorization just like Franklin is describing. For an orient first method there are 132 possible images or letter/number pairs you can encounter. For Pochmann there are 552 possible images or letter/number pairs you can encounter. Really 576 if you include single pieces for cases like parity.

So yes it works fine for Pochmann. I use it for corners and edges when solving big cubes BLD, and I'm trying to learn to use this method for the actual 3x3x3 cube too. I memorize exactly as you would for Pochmann, I only solve differently.

Chris


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 23, 2007)

If it's not too much trouble, do you think I could get a description of this method from a Pochmann user's point of view? I would really apreaciate it, I like the sound of this method.


----------



## joey (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Inferno.Fighter.IV_@May 23 2007, 08:27 PM
> * If it's not too much trouble, do you think I could get a description of this method from a Pochmann user's point of view? I would really apreaciate it, I like the sound of this method. *


 Its just the same. You can number the edge stickers 1 -24. Remeber that each edge has two orientations, so thats why there are 24 numbers. 12 * 2 = 24.

So you can just memorize in the same way, but just execute differently.


----------



## Guitaroooman (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not too sure, but I'm sure this could be applied to the Pochmann method. It's a just a way that I memorize the number pairs in an easy and clear-cut way. Thanks for the feedback everyone, I'll try to post up a list of more mnemonics when I can.


----------



## dbeyer (May 24, 2007)

I use 2-cycles to solve the 3x3. Only because I think that direct permutation is the key to speed! I know an image for every possible pair. (using a buffer), I dislike memorizing with images on the 3x3 though. Even on big cube bld, I still memorize corners visually. With a buffer, there are only 506 images required to learn to solve every possible cycle on the 3x3. Less even with an efficient lettering scheme (but I needed all 506 for big cubes)

I have used letter pairs to solve the 3x3 blindfolded, and it is very accurate ((ignoring my 8 cube multi bld attempt ...)), but not very fast (for me personally, and I didn't train hard with it either)

I never used a number system (the number is a location)

I use a number system (where the number is variable)

I always count, 1 and I remember what sticker it was, 2 and what sticker is there
so on and so forth. So when I recall 1, I'll see that random location and permute that piece first. Then recall "variable 2" and permute that piece.

I wouldn't recall a string of numbers 
like 84790 and permute like that. Letter pairs are very efficient! With direct permutation you can memorize the whole cube in 10 images on average. And with commutators, you can solve the cube in 10 algs. I think that a major part of the puzzle that most cubist are missing (3-cyclist) is to use a buffer. With letter pair images, each image translate into an alg, rather than pieces to permute.

Like when I see the image 

OG, I see an ogre and I know to immediately do R'F'R S R'FR S' (S relates to F)

or on the wings of a 4x4, I know to do B' l2 DR2D' l2 DR2D' B

just because I'm practicing in such a way to now know reflexively what to do for all images on big cubes. The key to fast times in any cubing event is to keep moving! At first the F2L is really hard and you have to learn it intuitvely and then you recognize it and over time it's braindead, and you can just keep moving really fast. For big cubes bld, 3x3 bld, speedcubing, or whatever good look ahead is key.

Consider what I'm doing for the commutators on big cubes like learning intuitive f2l. There is indeed a limited number of cases (a lot more than normal Fridrich f2l, [12.5x??] but still there is a limit)

Chris has nearly reached a point to where his 4x4 solves are so fluent that it looks like a 4x4 speedbld! I hope that I'll reach that point soon too!

Number/Letter Pairs and images are really good. Learn them, use them well, for 3x3, a lot of the fastest blindfold cubists, such as Leyan Lo and Tyson use entirely visual systems though! Although, learning an letter pair system is a step toward big cube bld! 

I think a ran off the tracks there for a moment ... but seriously Chris and I think that the key to blindfolded cubing is letting your hands and mind work at the same time. You should you should (over time) be able to keep recalling while executing, and not even think about what you are solving, just know that your hands know what they are doing and let your mind keep feeding your hands more algs to execute.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joey+May 23 2007, 07:38 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (joey @ May 23 2007, 07:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Inferno.Fighter.IV_@May 23 2007, 08:27 PM
> * If it's not too much trouble, do you think I could get a description of this method from a Pochmann user's point of view? I would really apreaciate it, I like the sound of this method. *


Its just the same. You can number the edge stickers 1 -24. Remeber that each edge has two orientations, so thats why there are 24 numbers. 12 * 2 = 24.

So you can just memorize in the same way, but just execute differently. [/b][/quote]
Ha ha, sorry about my comment, I must have been really tired or something, who knows what I was smoking. I totally understand it now.


----------



## joey (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dbeyer_@May 24 2007, 02:50 PM
> * Chris has nearly reached a point to where his 4x4 solves are so fluent that it looks like a 4x4 speedbld! I hope that I'll reach that point soon too! *


 I dare you to do that.


----------



## dChan (May 24, 2007)

Just wondering, would this work? I just used some words or thoughts that come to mind when I think of the number:

1= Lonely
2= 
3= Company
4= 
5= Fingers
6= Devil
7= Lucky
8= Food
9= 
10= Birthday
11= 
12= Christmas

It isn't finished, just wondering if this is a good system. So for one like (1 12 6) I would remember (Lonely Christmas Devil).


----------



## Guitaroooman (May 25, 2007)

Yeah! That's great! Use whatever works for you! I use devil for 6 as well, haha.


----------



## hait2 (May 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan_@May 24 2007, 10:18 PM
> * Just wondering, would this work? I just used some words or thoughts that come to mind when I think of the number:
> 
> 1= Lonely
> ...


 i use this for edge permutations & make a story with the nouns i get. i'm not too good at it yet, it takes me a while to formulate it (about 60% of my memo time goes to this alone) but it will get better with practice i hope

here are mine if u need any ideas (not related to numbers at all though, only letters, 1=a, 2=b etc.)
1 doesnt need a word so i left it blank

1 
2 bike
3 cave
4 dog
5 emerald
6 feather
7 god
8 hero
9 ice
10 jacket
11 kangaroo
12 lever

the downside of this is i tend to remember stories that scrwe up my future attempts (for instance i still remember the story about a dog inside a cave swallowing an emerald and turning into a heroic kangaroo on a bike T_T)


----------



## cmhardw (May 25, 2007)

> *the downside of this is i tend to remember stories that scrwe up my future attempts (for instance i still remember the story about a dog inside a cave swallowing an emerald and turning into a heroic kangaroo on a bike T_T)*



Use a structured place to put your images/mneumonics when you memorize and this will go away. I use journeys, Daniel uses Roman rooms, but either way it helps to get rid of these "old favorites". I have some old favorites too despite my journeys. One of my most memorable ones is Johnny Depp repeatedly hitting Jabba the Hutt in the face with a giant fly swatter. The difference though is that my favorite happened in my 1st journey at location number 3. The chances of me getting some or all of those images in a similar way again on another solve is the same as yours. But the chances of me getting them in a similar way *and* in my first journey at location number 3 (where I might confuse it with my "old favorite") is incredibly small.

I used to use a more general linking system, where I just linked together the nouns I got when I memorized without any journey or Roman room structure. I stopped this after my very first time using it in competition though because after the first cube I couldn't forget the information from previous cubes when memorizing each cube after that.

Daniel has heard me say it already, but really the linking method is terrible for competition solving, though it is still good for setting personal records at home. That is just my personal opinion of course, but I did solely memorize the big cubes using a linking system for 4 months before I switched to journeys.

Chris


----------



## dbeyer (May 25, 2007)

I am still awaiting for the Canadians to host the run through of my memo for the 32:03.93 solve that I did at cornell! There was some really good stuff in that solve! I would have to say it was a very nice solve. It is quite explicit though ...

I hated memorizing unrelated images to one another, 

I used to memorize like maybe 6-8 unrelated blurbs and try and bring it all together while blindfolded. I've undergone a few changes in my methods it's been very interesting to see it all unfold.

I've stuck to my guns well since I've been blindfolded cubing, I insist that direct solving is REALLY important, there is more randomness, but it's all good, it really doesn't matter (not to me at least)

Figure out the best way to solve the cube, then figure out how to memorize it all


----------



## dChan (May 25, 2007)

I'm wondering if the PAO system is really one of the better methods. I would think it is great since you never have less than a 3 cycle technically. Like (1 2 1) Although if you were doing numbers you would probably just remeber (2) to make it easier. 1 as the piece that you start with goes to 2 and then that piece in 2 goes to 1. 

But is the story method better? You can make up something with one list of 12 items, persons etc. like what I did and could have something like this cycle (1 12 6) The words for me are (Lonely Christmas Devil). So I could make a story like "It was a LONELY CHRISTMAS for the DEVIL." Or formulate something else that is memorable. 

I guess it would have to depend on the person though.


----------



## hait2 (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cmhardw_@May 25 2007, 04:16 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmm I have looked at roman rooms and journeys, and unless i'm misunderstanding, i basically place a story in a place (so like my kangaroo thing would go on inside a fishbowl for example)?

i guess it would be pretty rare to have that exact/very similar thing happen in the same place.. but does this mean you get like 1 place per attempt? so if you're solving 10 cubes, that'd fill up one room with 10 stories in 10 places and 1 room?

i think i'm confusing myself >_<;
can you please elaborate a little, it seems quite interesting

edit:
@dChan
the story-telling method definitely works since i use it to some degree of failure; i have to warn of one thing though that i've noticed: make your story really precise. i kinda imagine/make a movie out of my story instead of memorizing arbitrary sentences and if i see a devil standing by himself, well i will think "a lonely devil" but i could've memorized "the devil was lonely" which are 2 very different things

i guess it really does depend on the person though; but that's a problem i've run into until i really started focusing on telling my story precisely/separating ambiguous words


----------



## cmhardw (May 26, 2007)

> *i guess it would be pretty rare to have that exact/very similar thing happen in the same place.. but does this mean you get like 1 place per attempt? so if you're solving 10 cubes, that'd fill up one room with 10 stories in 10 places and 1 room?*



I personally place 3 images in each location, and in some special cases I'll place 4 or 5 images, but this does not happen often.

Daniel I believe places 2 images per location. I use journeys and Daniel uses Roman rooms so really Daniel's categorization is a bit better since Roman Rooms have more structure than journeys. I think I make up for that by placing more images per locations, but really it's kind of a personal preference I think as to which to use.

So for example when memorizing a 3x3x3 cube I always use 3 locations, and I average right at about 10 images, as Daniel says. For the 4x4x4 cube I nearly always use 8 locations for everything, averaging about 25 images. For the 5x5x5 cube I tend to use 12-14 locations and average about 43 images.

But yes to answer your other question it would be sort of like that whole kangaroo story you had would happen in a very, very specific place. Really you would probably split it up between 2-3 locations, so part of it would happen in one place, then you would change locations for the rest. I would recommend to try to not memorize more than 3 images in each location. I've experimented with on average memorizing more things in each location, and though it works, I think 2-3 images per location is easier than 4-5. That's just my personal opinion though.

Hope this helps,
Chris


----------



## joey (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cmhardw_@May 26 2007, 05:43 PM
> * For the 4x4x4 cube I nearly always use 8 locations for everything, averaging about 25 images. For the 5x5x5 cube I tend to use 12-14 locations and average about 43 images. *


I don't understand how you can only use 25 images for the 4x4. When there are 24 centres, and 24 edges? Or when you say image, is that a combination of several centres.

Do you have any tips about concentration or nerves? Or any of the other aspects about BLD? Not including tips about memorization or execution.


----------



## cmhardw (May 27, 2007)

Except for some special cases, every image is made up two pieces. So recalling 1 image tells me the next two pieces in my cycle, unless I am beginning or ending a cycle in which case I use an image to stand for 1 piece on the cube.

As for general tips on concentration, never ever practice in a relaxing environment except for when you want to go for superfast personal record solves. I highly advocate practicing in public, practicing with very loud music, practicing with your alarm clock going off, etc.. Practice with metronomeonline going the whole time (that thing can get *very* anonoying very quickly). Practice with the TV blaring. Practice while listening to comedy. This is especially hard because you can still comprehend the jokes, and when they're funny you still laugh. So it's much harder to stay focused when listening to comedy than it is when listening to general annoying sounds like an alarm clock.

After getting used to practicing like that, practicing with perfect silence feels like heaven. For BLD in general I always say that you can learn a lot from DNFs. Don't feel as if a DNF is wasted time or a wasted effort. You still stressed your brain very hard when trying to memorize and trying to solve. Just because the solve itself was a failure doesn't mean you still didn't get quite a bit of mental practicing and training in as well.

Hope that helps,
Chris


----------



## joey (May 27, 2007)

I need to try and stop worrying about DNF's. I double check things, to try make sure I don't DNF, but obviously this wastes time. I need to learn that DNF's don't matter.

I havn't tried going fast as possible on memorisation on a full solve. I did corners only yesterday in 1:14, which I was ok with. Then edges only in 1:43, which is alright. I will have to try a full fast memo solve.

At the moment I have been practising in a relxaing environment(acoustic music), but I will have to try with Rage aginst the Machine blasting, or with Dave Chsppelle playing!

Thanks for the tips chris!
Joey

PS: a few things I've been thinking about
1) Premoves: Adding a U or so at the start of a BLD to maybe solve more edges. I'm not sure how difficult it would be to memorize pretending there is an extra U.
2) 3-cyle: Ok this is a bt of fun. Instead of doing corners then edges. Use a G-Perm to solve corners and edges at the same time. Someone should try that! Setup moves would be quite difficult though!


----------



## dbeyer (May 27, 2007)

Oh, to break it down for myself.

I don't memorize images on the 3x3 in general. I am still quite visual. When I memorize images, it takes me 10 images to memorize the cube.

This is ignoring corners in both cases mind you (still visual even on big cubes  )
4x4: 16-22 images, 8-11 locations
5x5: 20 center images (at worst), 12 wing images, and 6 central images

This is assuming that nothing is solved on wings or centrals and two cycles in each piece-type!
That's 38 images ... and oooh ... if I did memorize corners with images, that's only like 41 or 42 images on aveage ...  beat you Chris 

I'll be giving a 5x5 tutorial very soon! I've got a very large system that I want to work out for solving the wings and centrals while blindfolded.


----------



## hait2 (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cmhardw_@May 27 2007, 04:25 AM
> * Except for some special cases, every image is made up two pieces. So recalling 1 image tells me the next two pieces in my cycle, unless I am beginning or ending a cycle in which case I use an image to stand for 1 piece on the cube.
> 
> As for general tips on concentration, never ever practice in a relaxing environment except for when you want to go for superfast personal record solves. I highly advocate practicing in public, practicing with very loud music, practicing with your alarm clock going off, etc.. Practice with metronomeonline going the whole time (that thing can get *very* anonoying very quickly). Practice with the TV blaring. Practice while listening to comedy. This is especially hard because you can still comprehend the jokes, and when they're funny you still laugh. So it's much harder to stay focused when listening to comedy than it is when listening to general annoying sounds like an alarm clock.
> ...


 Ah thanks this is excellent! I am really easily distracted in general (unless I'm reading) and when something distracts me, I sort of blank out for a second and just pay attention to the noise (was a big problem on my exams I must say )

I will try to practice while watching some movie/comedy, although I doubt I'll get far. Seems such obvious advice but I would've never tried it myself heh


----------

